# mon ibook refuse de charger la batterie!



## Djinn (18 Mai 2004)

je lance un nouveau post, le  precedent avait un sujet moins explicite

voila voila, je suis desapointé, je resume:
j'ai eu un probleme ibook qui disjonctait des que j'inserais la fiche de charge.
je demarrais que sur l'ancienne batterie ca allait jusqu'a ce que je n'ai plus de charge dessus... apres ca demarrais plus meme en inserant la fiche de charge! sauf un petit sifflement tres tres leger qui se faisait entendre des que j'appuyais sur le bouton "demarrage"
depuis mon ancienne batterie n'a plus aucune charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j'ai racheté une batterie, j'ai redemarré de la nouvelle batterie, pas de probleme..j'insere la fiche du chargeur... et hop ca disjoncte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







150 euros dans les dents!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du coup j'ai achete un chargeur sur applestore= 115 euros, je le recois, je demarre sur la nouvelle batterie sans chargeur, ca va, j'insere la fiche du nouveau chargeur ca disjoncte!!! 
et toujours un petit sifflement tres tres leger qui se fait entendre des que j'appuie sur le bouton "demarrage"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










resultat= 265 euros pour rien! un ibook en panne, une procedure de  reinitialisation de l'unite d'energie qui ne fonctionne pas et plus de tune.

je fais pas l'aumone mais z'avez pas un tuyaux


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

Déjà dans un premier temps, tu peux renvoyer ton matos à l'Apple Store si tu l'a depuis - de 7 jours.



Le sifflement à quel endroit: au niveau du chargeur ou de l'iBook?


Tu es peut-être tombé sur un chargeur défectueux.

Tu n'as pas un pôte pour tester ton chargeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





T'inquiète, y toujours une solution


----------



## Djinn (18 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Déjà dans un premier temps, tu peux renvoyer ton matos à l'Apple Store si tu l'a depuis - de 7 jours.
> 
> Le sifflement à quel endroit: au niveau du chargeur ou de l'iBook?
> 
> Tu es peut-être tombé sur un chargeur défectueux.



je sais pas si c'est le chargeur qui est defectueux mais en tout cas c'est le meme comportement avec 2 chargeurs differents.

le petit sifflement vient du ibook et plus precisement de la batterie, neuve ou ancienne c'est le meme sifflement de toute facon, des que j'appuie sur le bouton demarrage, et ca s'arrete quand je rappuis dessus pendant 5 secondes (extinction forcee)

renvoyer le matos c'est un peu chaud quand meme; je ne sais meme pas d'ou vient le probleme, si je renvoie le matos des doutes vont persister, c'est super chiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toute facon pour la batterie c'est rateau ca fait 7 jours aujourd'hui que je l'ai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me reste le chargeur a 115 euros
j'ai pas de pote dans l'entourage pour tester le chargeur.... donc voila...


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

As-tu essayé de réinitialiser l'unité de gestion d'énregie?


Enleve la batterie, et déconnecte le chargeur.

Sur ton iBook, il doit y avoir un bouton au dessus des connecteurs Audio Vidéo, sur lequel tu dois faire pression avec un trombone (juste une pression suffit). Tu attends 5 secondes.

Ensuite tu reconnecte le chargeur, et tu remets en place la batterie.

Et là tu appuis sur le bouton démarrer et tu vois si qq chose se passe.


Si avec cette procédure, le problème est le même, je pense que tu dois avoir un court circuit au niveau de la carte mère (peut être pas grand chose).

Essai


----------



## Djinn (18 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé de réinitialiser l'unité de gestion d'énregie?



oui, oui 3 fois plus une fois encore maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rien.. enfin si...le petit sifflement...



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Si avec cette procédure, le problème est le même, je pense que tu dois avoir un court circuit au niveau de la carte mère (peut être pas grand chose).



je sais pas si c'est ca mais j'ai essayé de demarrer le secteur branché et la batterie physiquement deconnectee...mais rien....enfin si...le petit sifflement...

j'ai tendu l'oreille, le bruit vient pas vraiment de la batterie (vu qu'elle etait a 50 cm du ibook) mais d'en dessous en general entre les connecteurs et le DD. j'ai pas insisté j'aime pas ce bruit





 j'ai toujours l'impression que mon ibook va cramer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







qu'est ce que tu ferais toi , Amophis, si t'as un truc comme ca


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

J'ai lu sur un autre forum que le bruit viendrait du ventilateur. Après c'est délicat d'en être sûr de façon catégorique, car c'est peut être aussi un composant qui pourrais être en fin de vie et qui peut créer un bourdonnement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais que ce n'est pas forcement évident puisque tu as tout acheté sur le Store mais tu n'as pas un magasin agrée Apple pas trop loin de chez toi? Si tu en a un, essai d'amener ta machine avec tes deux batteries et les deux chargeurs, comme ça, s'ils ne sont pas trop nuls ils pourront en tout premier lieu vérifier tes chargeurs et batteries (ça coûte rien).

Après, si tout marche, ben faudra leur demander un devis pour la réparation de l'iBook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Essai de voir comme ça, je ne suis pas encore spécialiste Mac (mais j'avance très vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et puis c'est pas facile quand on a pas la machine devant.


Courage


----------



## Djinn (18 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu sur un autre forum que le bruit viendrait du ventilateur. .... aussi un composant qui pourrais être en fin de vie et qui peut créer un bourdonnement



c'est sur c'est pas un bourdonnement, c'est un petit sifflement a la fois un peu crissement



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> s'ils ne sont pas trop nuls ils pourront en tout premier lieu vérifier tes chargeurs et batteries (ça coûte rien).
> Après, si tout marche, ben faudra leur demander un devis pour la réparation de l'iBook



ben ouais je crois que je vais me rabattre sur un reparateur agree apple

a note que cette panne a commence petit a petit, un "beau" jour: pouf!
un mois apres: pouf!, 2mois encore: pouf, pouf, pouf, puis 6 mois plus tard, c'est ce soir et je post sur macge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est bien la premiere fois que j'ai un mac en rade et que je peux pas depanner de mes ptites mains


----------



## Piero69 (19 Mai 2004)

J'ai un ami qui a eu le même problème sur son ibouke....et ca venait tout simplement de la prise sur laquelle il le branchait...
Il était sur une multiprise un peu remplie (genre avec d'autres transfos) et comme le système de recharge est aparemment assez sensible....ca voulait pas charger !

moralité...CHANGE DE PRISE !

J'espère que ca te permettra de faire l'économie d'une réparation !

Piero


----------



## Djinn (19 Mai 2004)

ben ca ne marche pas quand meme,
j'ai de toute facon essayé chez moi et ailleurs dans plusieurs societes, le probleme est le meme

merci quand meme


----------



## Djinn (19 Mai 2004)

ayé il est parti en reparation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'etait plus grave que je ne pensais, maintenant j'attends des nouvelles du docteur mac et la facture qui va avec


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

T'as pas pu faire un devis pour connaitre le coût???


Parce que là le type, s'il est mal honnete, ben il te fait payer ce qu'il veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon je veux pas te porter la pouasse, mais bon.

Tiens nous au courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Djinn (3 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Bon je veux pas te porter la pouasse, mais bon.
> 
> 
> 
> A+



IL EST MORT    
et moi je suis vert de rage:
carte mere foutue d'apres le SAV apple!
je vais le chercher dans 2 jours, j'aurai plus d'infos

en attendant, quoi penser quand on achete un ibook et que 2 ans pile apres la carte mere lache.
plus fort que PC!!!

apple baisse tres fortement dans mon estime ya des moments je considere que (excusez moi je suis NRV) et que la qualite des machines fait partie du passé.

je pense tres serieusement a switcher... au moins je suis conscient de ce que j'achete  
mes vieux mac de 1995 (la ou il y a la signature des ingenieurs a l'interieur) demarrent toujours, eux.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juin 2004)

Tu avais pas de applecare


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2004)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> en attendant, quoi penser quand on achete un ibook et que 2 ans pile apres la carte mere lache.
> plus fort que PC!!!
> (...)



Que c'est un témoignage de plus plus pour prendre l'Applecare et que chez les Pc, c'est pareil  :mouais:  pourquoi font ils tous des extensions de garantie?


----------



## Djinn (5 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais pas de applecare



nan!   


je pars du principe que je suis super soigneux et attentionné avec le materiel et surtout tout ce qui s'embarque.

je viens de rentrer dans la nouvelle politique de steve: consommateur vache a lait


----------

